# 90gal rimless tank



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Just wondering if a custom made 90gal tank, with half inch thick glass could be filled without the plastic rim that comes with the tank? I removed it as it was dirty and now i am curious if the tank can be set up like that. Seems a lot more stylish without the plastic.

By the way, the plastic rim did not have the support across the middle of the tank due to the thicker glass.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hmmmmm.....well I don't see a problem but once again YMMV. I am not taking responsibility for approximately 85 gallons of water on the floor. If there's no middle brace then why evn have a plastic rim? It was obviously built to not need one. I say take it off.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I tend to err on the side of caution... My gut tells me that if it came with one, there's a reason for it. Why not just contact the manufacturer and ask?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Bert H said:


> I tend to err on the side of caution... My gut tells me that if it came with one, there's a reason for it. Why not just contact the manufacturer and ask?


I agree. It's likely the manufacturer will say "keep it on" to protect themselves too, so you probably won't get much assurance there. For the record though, I personally wouldn't do it. If you do..you're a brave soul :smokin:

-John N.


----------



## DubSack (Mar 20, 2006)

I would never do that. The plastic supports the tank so ther isn't as much stress on the silicon glue, and it wont seperate. I would strongly advise not to use that tank if you;ve taken off the plastic rim.

whats worse: having a black plastic rim on your aquarium, or having 85 gallon of water flodding your house?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Well... The rim was painted white, over a wooden finish, plus there was no support bridge in the plastic... By the way I did remove it before i posted this thread.

I am not extremely confident that it would be a good idea to use it like this, but i did see my friend Freemann's tanks with no rims. He builds much larger tanks (100g+) and they do not have rims as far as i can remember. I thought he used regular silicon, but maybe he did not. I feel completely stuck in this situation. Maybe there is a place i can order a new plastic rim from?

I don't know if he used different silicon that is stronger, or if i just misremember the tanks being rimless. Unfortunately his pm box is full so i can't ask him directly.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I have a friend who removed his plastic rim and has it going for 2 years or so. It had the thicker 1/2" glass also. Just curious about the ADA rimless style tanks. I noticed the glass they use is not nearly as thick as say a Lee Mar or Oceanic tank. Plus they use very little silicon. SO, if its not ok then whats ADA's secret? Is it not silicon but a cement of some kind? And if thats the case and the corners are well bonded, then why can they get away with thinner glass?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Good question. I wonder about this also.

Their silicon can't be all that different from the clear aquarium silicon we get here since i only know of 2 kinds. Clear and a black rubber like seal that is sometimes used on larger tanks and foreign tanks. However, ADA has clear silicon... soo hmm......


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

*60 Gallon Cube*

I have a 60 gallon cube tank and I did just that I took off the trim and left it off it also did not have a center brace and it seems to be holding fine


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

there is my friend--haha hello


----------

